# Ontario Code Questions



## Dark Knight (Jan 6, 2016)

It says 'no point along the wall shall be more than 1.8M from a receptacles. So those plugs spaced 3.6M apart meet that requirement.


----------



## AndreConnection (Nov 9, 2017)

So the "No Point along the wall" is from the mid point of the 3.6m?


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

AndreConnection said:


> So the "No Point along the wall" is from the mid point of the 3.6m?


1.8M + 1.8M= 3.6M
Ex
First receptacle at 1.8M door way then 1.8M to first part of space along wall adding another 1.8M along the wall is 3.6M between receptacles.

It's actually an old measurement for the standard 6 foot length of lamp cord at the base of floor lamps. This way you can have light at any point along the wall.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 6, 2016)

AndreConnection said:


> So the "No Point along the wall" is from the mid point of the 3.6m?


The midpoint would be the farthest you are ever going to be from a receptacle. If that is 1.8M or less you're golden.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

What you all said is true for now.

But one of the changes for 2018 is only 1 receptacle required for any room except the kitchen.


From the ESA bulletin


> Given the outstanding performance of AFCI circuitry, the requirements for receptacles in 26-712(a) is reduced to one outlet per enclosed room, notwithstanding the required kitchen counter receptacles.
> The rationale for this change is that the occupants can now safely string about multiple extension cords as required in the living space, with no worries of arcing.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 6, 2016)

emtnut said:


> What you all said is true for now.
> 
> But one of the changes for 2018 is only 1 receptacle required for any room except the kitchen.
> 
> ...


And I'm still going to keep my prices the same. It's win win.


----------



## AndreConnection (Nov 9, 2017)

emtnut said:


> What you all said is true for now.
> 
> But one of the changes for 2018 is only 1 receptacle required for any room except the kitchen.
> 
> ...



Wow, there is a change. What bulletin # is that?


----------



## AndreConnection (Nov 9, 2017)

Next question pertains to code rule 2-005

If i were to replace/ repair a light in a apartment complex am i to pull a permit?

The reason i ask is I have had other electrical contractors tell me i don't as its a repair and not a new installation and even though its not owner occupied i don't need one because its a repair.


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

The_Modifier said:


> 1.8M + 1.8M= 3.6M
> Ex
> First receptacle at 1.8M door way then 1.8M to first part of space along wall adding another 1.8M along the wall is 3.6M between receptacles.
> 
> It's actually an old measurement for the standard 6 foot length of lamp cord at the base of floor lamps. This way you can have light at any point along the wall.


seems like kitchen counter receptacles follow the cord length for counter appliances also


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

emtnut said:


> What you all said is true for now.
> 
> But one of the changes for 2018 is only 1 receptacle required for any room except the kitchen.
> 
> ...


:laughing: Maybe I don't get Canadian humor (humour), but that bulletin made me laugh.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

emtnut said:


> what you all said is true for now.
> 
> But one of the changes for 2018 is only 1 receptacle required for any room except the kitchen.
> 
> ...


lmfao


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

AndreConnection said:


> 26-712 (a) states that receptacles will be spaced no more than 1.8m. However i notice new home construction receptacles at 3.6m along a wall.
> 
> Can someone clarify this code rule?


Think of it this way. Put your hand on a wall. Code says that you should not have to go more than 1.8m to find a receptacle. 

Same wording for counter receptacles. No point along the counter more than 900mm from a receptacle so we install them 1800mm apart.


----------



## AndreConnection (Nov 9, 2017)

AndreConnection said:


> Next question pertains to code rule 2-005
> 
> If i were to replace/ repair a light in a apartment complex am i to pull a permit?
> 
> The reason i ask is I have had other electrical contractors tell me i don't as its a repair and not a new installation and even though its not owner occupied i don't need one because its a repair.



Anything?


----------



## NDC (Jan 12, 2016)

AndreConnection said:


> Next question pertains to code rule 2-005
> 
> If i were to replace/ repair a light in a apartment complex am i to pull a permit?


It's not an owner occupied dwelling unit so technically yes


----------

